# We are going to walk 6 kms in honor of Buddy



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

The man who shot Buddy a GSD has been caught and charged. I hope they make a huge example out of the man!!!

We are participating in a 6 km walk in honor of the poor boy who survived but later died!


Man faces charges - The Sudbury Star - Ontario, CA


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

If anyone is interested there is a on line petition you can sign!

Animals Petition: JUSTICE for BUDDY the HERO dog: make sure justice is served, for budy the hero dog | Change.org


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

There is a special place in **** for people who abuse animals like this. 

Just senseless.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

The media said there will be over 400 people and their canines! I got my walking shoes ready!


----------

